

Entrepreneurial podcasts - enad
http://bizopy.com/2012/11/20/top-50-podcasts-for-entrepreneurs/

======
javery
Making a list of 50 things is almost as useless as not making a list at all.
Give me a list of 5 and that's useful. The key value in making a list is
curation.

~~~
jonathanjaeger
This Week in Startups This Week in Venture Capital Foundation Mixergy

I can't vouch for every single podcast, I don't have that much time, but those
don't disappoint. I love the A Smart Bear blog, so I assume the podcast is of
good quality.

~~~
fudged71
Can you split those up with punctuation or something?

~~~
jonathanjaeger
Interesting, I guess I put returns but it didn't go through. Anyhow: 1) This
Week in Startups 2) This Week in Venture Capital 3) Foundation 4) Mixergy

------
smagch
One of my favorite business discussion program is The Bottom Line by BBC
radio.

<http://www.bbc.co.uk/podcasts/series/bottomline>

------
rmason
One that I didn't see listed are the TechZing broadcasts on bootstrapping.
They are no longer producing the podcast but some of them are classics.

[http://justinvincent.com/page/960/how-to-start-a-
sucessful-b...](http://justinvincent.com/page/960/how-to-start-a-sucessful-
bootstrapped-web-app-business)

~~~
lessnonymous
1\. It' still in production: <http://techzinglive.com/>

2\. It's on the list

Edit: Oh, you mean the specific collection of their previous casts. I guess
you could say they're not in production any more because that list is a "best
of"

------
fixedd
I think I liked it better when Startups For The Rest Of Us put this list
together 2 weeks earlier.

[http://www.startupsfortherestofus.com/episodes/episode-104-p...](http://www.startupsfortherestofus.com/episodes/episode-104-podcasts-
for-startup-founders)

